# Fix Tivo.com/activate



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

When is Tivo going to ever fix this link?

I bought a used Tivo off of Ebay last May and tried to activate it at that time and the link didn't work.

This was verified by a senior forum member and,yet,a csr on live chat wasn't aware of any issues.Not a good way to do business.

Today,I thought I'd try it again(since I'm planning to do away with my sat service soon) and it STILL doesn't work!

How about getting this web service fixed!?


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

Tivo.com page has been wonky for some time. A number of support links on their page direct you to an "OOPS You must be lost" page.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Itproman said:


> When is Tivo going to ever fix this link?
> 
> I bought a used Tivo off of Ebay last May and tried to activate it at that time and the link didn't work.
> 
> ...


Does it boot at all? maybe it has liftime is it even transfered to your name?


----------



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> Does it boot at all? maybe it has liftime is it even transfered to your name?


It works fine.

If it was transferred to my name,I wouldn't be trying to activate it,would I?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Itproman said:


> It works fine.
> 
> If it was transferred to my name,I wouldn't be trying to activate it,would I?


I bought 2 premieres from an Amazon that were already activated on a different account and couldn't associate a service plan under my tivo.com email until it was transfered to my name.

Is this your only Tivo? What does the account info when viewed via tivo say?


----------



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> I bought 2 premieres from an Amazon that were already activated on a different account and could associate a service plan f/account.r it under my tivo.com email until it was transfered to my name.
> 
> Is this your only Tivo? What does the account info when viewed via tivo say?


Yes,it's my only Tivo.

It just said "Tivo account closed..."

Anyway,I phoned up and got it activated and forced it manually to connect to Tivo and update,so she's live and loaded!


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a question. I purchase a Roamio, from Tivo, without the activation to replace a Premiere. Tivo CS said when it came to call in and they would switch my service plan from the Premier to the Roamio. This allowed my wife to continue to use her Tivo until the Roamio arrived. Can I run guided setup without the activation so I can be sure I have a functional Tivo? It used to be one could use a new Tivo for 3 days before needing activation. Is this still true or is it not functional at all until I call Tivo?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, I called Tivo and got my answer. Until it is activated it is a brick. So we started the process to transfer the service and they got some sort of an error. Now the box is in limbo until it is resolved which might not be until after the weekend. I was going to move the CC and begin the guided setup but Tivo said not to as it will not work and then my old Tivo would have to be re-paired to get the premium channels. So I have a new box that cannot be used for who knows how long.

I thought back before CC a new box had a grace period before activation. This was to see if you liked it before starting a service plan. I guess they changed that.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dhoward said:


> I thought back before CC a new box had a grace period before activation. This was to see if you liked it before starting a service plan. I guess they changed that.


No, TiVo still has a 7 day evaluation period, but there was a problem when the Roamios first came out and the evaluation period was not working.
You might follow the suggestions in the following...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9809096#post9809096


----------

